# How old is this DR Pepper bottle?



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

This is an image I found on google. DH found the exact same bottle on the lake bottom where he works. I can't find the year for it though. Can someone help me figure it out?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 20, 2006)

There are countless Dr Pepper sites.   From what I've seen in the past 15 minutes of looking, your bottle may be one from the first years of production, circa 1885.   The bottle you have does not display the 10 4 2 logo yet, and isn't shaped like the tall bottles of the 20s.

I saw something similar to yours on one of the sites that requested a thousand dollar donation for the bottle.

Narrow your search to vintage dr pepper to find a site that can authenticate it.

I've got a feeling its worth something...more than the original product, anyway.

What a cool treasure to find


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

I found it!! 1966.
I don't know if it's worth anything, but, it's cool to see how they were made back then.

http://www.peacockcollectibles.com/drpep2/drpep3/bot602.htm


----------



## kleenex (Sep 20, 2006)

You might be able to sell them for three to five bucks a piece.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 20, 2006)

hahhahahahaha...I much prefer my version, the thousand dollar one.

They are already 40 years old.  Hold onto them.    They are not at all like the typical bottles of that decade.

It was fun looking, though.   What else is at the bottom of that lake, I wonder


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> hahhahahahaha...I much prefer my version, the thousand dollar one.
> 
> They are already 40 years old. Hold onto them. They are not at all like the typical bottles of that decade.
> 
> It was fun looking, though. What else is at the bottom of that lake, I wonder


 

I know there are arrowheads, but, other than that, I'm interested to see what he finds.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 20, 2006)

One way you know it may not be older than 1923 is that it isn't turning purple. Prior to that time there was manganese in glass bottles which when exposed to sunlight turns purple.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

The Dr Pepper bottles look really old.  The might be considered antiques.  I would guess that they came out in the 1900.

See if they are worth anything.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2006)

I think they are from the "pre-med" era of Dr.Pepper...he was always a lil presumtuious.   It should of been pepper in scrubs, but just not the same ring to it I guess.


Poor Mr.Pib...he should of kept on going. Stay in school kids!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2006)

tg, your hubby works on the bottom of a lake? what he heck could he do for a living?

and all this time you b!tch about him. geez, cut the guy some slack.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> tg, your hubby works on the bottom of a lake? what he heck could he do for a living?
> 
> and all this time you b!tch about him. geez, cut the guy some slack.


 
BT, he's a fish, you goof!! 
Naw, our lake is so low, that, most of the cove we are all on is dry. He even moves it, LOL


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 21, 2006)

> I found it!! 1966.


somehow I don't think so.  I don't remember any Dr. Pepper bottles shaped like that in MY lifetime...  

Dr Pepper used to be my favorite soft drink (back when I could drink them)... and I date back before 1966.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 21, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> somehow I don't think so. I don't remember any Dr. Pepper bottles shaped like that in MY lifetime...
> 
> Dr Pepper used to be my favorite soft drink (back when I could drink them)... and I date back before 1966.


 
It could have been a retro limited release or such  to commemorate a Dr. Pepper anniversary. I don't think anyone was suggesting that that was the shape of all Dr. Pepper bottles then.  ;o)


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 21, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> It was fun looking, though.   What else is at the bottom of that lake, I wonder



Trust me, you don't want to know.  One of my hobbies is using a metal detector, and I have one that's completely waterproof.  You name, I've found it, on the lake bottom, IN SWIMMING AREAS.  I refuse to go into the water barefoot.  You should see the piece of cardboard I have that I've glued all sorts of sharp, jagged, objects to.

Years ago, people would toss many trash items out into a lake, like bottles, cans, etc.  I've even heard of some bottle hunters that are certified divers going into lakes, near old docks, looking for old bottles.

If they've been on the lake bottom, they might not have been exposed to enough sunlight to turn them purple.

Something to look for with old bottles, is the seam where the halves of the mold would have met.  If you can't find one, this the bottle was blown, probably by hand.  Look for a "pontil", a crimp-like marking where the glass was attached to the wand that the artist blew into.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool, Allen, very cool!

I'm not a fan of lake swimming.   I love the ocean, but I have trouble with lakes because the water is confined.  I get creeped out knowing there are living things in a confined space with me.   Knowing about your cardboard doesn't help, either.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 22, 2006)

Another clue to the age of this bottle is how long the lake has been there.


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2006)

How is that a clue Gretchen?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 22, 2006)

We have power lakes here that were formed in the 60's. It is unlikely that a bottle older than that would be at the bottom of the lake. Just as my clue about whether it is turning purple due to manganese content of glass prior to about 1923.
There are just a lot of man-made lakes in this country.


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2006)

I guess I am just used to the lakes around here being much much older than that for the most part.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

lol the soda pop guy that comes around uses bottles like that Still..


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 22, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> We have power lakes here that were formed in the 60's. It is unlikely that a bottle older than that would be at the bottom of the lake. Just as my clue about whether it is turning purple due to manganese content of glass prior to about 1923.
> There are just a lot of man-made lakes in this country.



It is unlikely, but not impossible.  If there was a homestead in the valley over 100 years ago, there is probably a trash dump somewhere, as well as a privy.  Bottles would be tossed into each of those.  When the river was impounded, and the lake formed, those sites would have been inundated.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 22, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> somehow I don't think so. I don't remember any Dr. Pepper bottles shaped like that in MY lifetime...
> 
> Dr Pepper used to be my favorite soft drink (back when I could drink them)... and I date back before 1966.


 

The following is a reply of an email I made to the Dr Pepper museum in Dublin, Texas. I sent her a link of the page that I put on here of the bottles from the 1960's.

I looked at the website and all the bottles pictured are from the 1960's. I would have to see the actual bottle to get the exact year from it. Hope I answered your question.
Thanks,
Amanda
Dublin Dr Pepper


Gretchen, the lake was built in 1958 and was completed, 1960.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Cool, Allen, very cool!
> 
> I'm not a fan of lake swimming. I love the ocean, but I have trouble with lakes because the water is confined. I get creeped out knowing there are living things in a confined space with me.   Knowing about your cardboard doesn't help, either.



Then you oughta see Lake Superior!  I gauruntee you won't feel confined in that lake.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> It is unlikely, but not impossible. If there was a homestead in the valley over 100 years ago, there is probably a trash dump somewhere, as well as a privy. Bottles would be tossed into each of those. When the river was impounded, and the lake formed, those sites would have been inundated.


 
Of course, not impossible. Our sons were beer can/bottle collectors back in the 70's and delighted when they found old dump sites.  BUT, if the lake is not real old--and it apparently isn't real deep  where the bottle was found (dry because of a drought--which we experienced a couple of years ago) it is much less likely to be the scenario.

If Dr. Pepper originated in 1878 or so, it is more likely that this bottle was a commemorative of the 100th anniversary and maybe dropped then. Mind you, I would be THRILLED for me or anyone to find the real deal under circumstances like that.  But I also hate it when  dealers try to pass something off as old when I know full well it ain't--as someone else pointed out, how the bottle is constructed.


----------

